# Reference Headphones



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone got any recommendations for a decent, but relatively cheap set of headphones? Won't be used in the house, only to set up my car system for reference purposes and used with either an ipod or iphone.

I've had two recommendations so far: 

Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Denon AHD510 Over Ear Headphones - Black fit nicely in low budget requirments, but not reviewing too well

Or:
Alessandro MS-1i Reviews :: Headphone Reviews

Any other suggestions?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Prepare to have your brain melted and read enough audiophile jibberish to want to freebase a baby duckling.

But it's a good reference and there's a ton of info....

Head-Fi.org - Headphone forums and reviews for audiophiles


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

IASCA uses/recommends German Maestro as their "reference"
Headphones

FWIW

I have no experience with any of these


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Notloudenuf said:


> IASCA uses/recommends German Maestro as their "reference"
> Headphones
> 
> FWIW
> ...


I will in a few days.. I bought a set of MB Quart QP220 same as the GM line. 

BUT they are ungodly difficult to drive, my amplifier should arrive today/tomorrow.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> IASCA uses/recommends German Maestro as their "reference"
> Headphones
> 
> FWIW
> ...


GMP 8.35 D Monitor - GermanMAESTRO Shop

Ugly but sounds good... I got these as my reference Headphones.

I read somewhere they were also used for Emma but could not find it again so not sure...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Good replies guys, thanks.

Chad-you're right, found similar sites all the same

Notloudenough and Wesayso-too pricey! Wesayso-the site you linked to does back the EMMA claim.

I'm looking in the sub £100 bracket (pref sub £75 as they'll only ever be used tuning my car!)-maybe I'm asking too much performance for so little money?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe something like this helps?
Stereowise Plus: Headphone Shootout Part 1 - The Over The Ear Models
There are cheaper options mentioned compared to a known reference 

The Aerial Tank Blizzard seems to fit your bill? Found it for € 77.95 in the Netherlands so it should meet your price goals.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> Good replies guys, thanks.
> 
> Chad-you're right, found similar sites all the same
> 
> ...


This pair is only $119 GMP160 so thats £76.93

Like I said I have no idea. Grado gets good reviews but are pricey IIRC. I remember reading on here (maybe you'll have good luck searching) about a set of Sony's that had flat response from 20-20K. They were very inexpensive. I have been looking at a set of Kicker over the ear headphones that are only $49 at Best Buy.
They seem to be right up my alley.
Good luck in your search, let us know what you decide on.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chad said:


> Prepare to have your brain melted and read enough audiophile jibberish to want to freebase a baby duckling.
> 
> But it's a good reference and there's a ton of info....
> 
> Head-Fi.org - Headphone forums and reviews for audiophiles


QFT. 

I would search the classifieds on that board. You might be able to snag someone's "spare" set of Grado's or something and come off like a bandit.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Linkwitz says the Etymotic ER-4s are a reference set of phones, especially with the inline EQ circuit. But they are about $250 here in the US.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I picked up as set of Shure SRH840 last year. I love them. Very clean and flat response. Not boomy like some of the Seinns. Can easily be driven by an ipod. I bought mine from crazydave on ebay for $150. Came with extra ear pads and a 1/8 to 1/4 adaptor. Good luck.

Shure SRH840 Reviews


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you truly are interested in the best sound for your dollar, you need to check out this blog: NwAvGuy

It might be a bit overwhelming at first, but just start reading and you'll see the value in his work. I have his O2 amp and it's quite incredible with my Grado SR80i headphones.

EDIT: BTW, check out Grado lower end headphones: SR60, SR80, SR125. Pleasantly surprising for the price.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Wesayso said:


> Maybe something like this helps?
> Stereowise Plus: Headphone Shootout Part 1 - The Over The Ear Models
> There are cheaper options mentioned compared to a known reference
> 
> The Aerial Tank Blizzard seems to fit your bill? Found it for € 77.95 in the Netherlands so it should meet your price goals.


Seem like a good find-will take a closer look-cheers

EDIT: check this review-not good http://reviews.cnet.com/headsets/aerial7-tank-headphones-blizzard/4505-13831_7-34138637.html




Notloudenuf said:


> This pair is only $119 GMP160 so thats £76.93
> 
> Like I said I have no idea. Grado gets good reviews but are pricey IIRC. I remember reading on here (maybe you'll have good luck searching) about a set of Sony's that had flat response from 20-20K. They were very inexpensive. I have been looking at a set of Kicker over the ear headphones that are only $49 at Best Buy.
> They seem to be right up my alley.
> Good luck in your search, let us know what you decide on.


Yes, but by the time they land here I could double that! Damn import taxes I will see what i can get them for over here/Europe



94VG30DE said:


> QFT.
> 
> I would search the classifieds on that board. You might be able to snag someone's "spare" set of Grado's or something and come off like a bandit.


I've thought about it-but would rather buy these new-if there's any issue with something bought from the US (most users are in the US) I'd have been better off shelling out for some more expensive new ones here.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

GMP 160 - GermanMAESTRO Shop only Euro 74+shipping-might have a bite at these


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Ordering them direct should work: (a crap, you found out allready)
GMP 160 - GermanMAESTRO Shop

Or closer to you:
http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pl/94-1187661/Headphones/German-Maestro-GMP-160-Compare-Prices

But I'd still go for these 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GermanMaestro-8-300-Closed-Professional-Headphones/dp/B005SRI0R0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think that instead of plunking down the money on what some car sound douchebags recommend you should go with what sounds good to you and actually enjoy them.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

chad said:


> I think that instead of plunking down the money on what some car sound douchebags recommend you should go with what sounds good to you and actually enjoy them.


Ultimately I agree. 

You can only take these suggestions as phones to go check out for yourself. Lots of people like Seinns. I really don't. Their reviews are normally very good though. Good luck!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Old Skewl said:


> Ultimately I agree.
> 
> You can only take these suggestions as phones to go check out for yourself. Lots of people like Seinns. I really don't. Their reviews are normally very good though. Good luck!


I like the HD600 and up... I recenty bought some MB Quarts for cheap, they are not bad, a ***** to drive though, my headphone amp/DA arrived tonight and I'm much happier with them. My old standbys are Sony V6/7506.


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

I own both of these and they are very accurate, not too high on price, and have good rep on the audioholics.com forum (to include others):

Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones (closed)
Grado Prestige Series SR-60i Padded Headphones (open)



The Baron Groog said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for a decent, but relatively cheap set of headphones? Won't be used in the house, only to set up my car system for reference purposes and used with either an ipod or iphone.
> 
> I've had two recommendations so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

i have the Grado SR80i, and love them and you can find'em under $100
nothing but good things about Grado SR60i and you can find'em under $70

http://hw.libsyn.com/p/9/4/9/94939c...25016421&hwt=4a9cca6831b297f1cc2711cfbd0acf7c

thanks


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

jp_over said:


> I own both of these and they are very accurate, not too high on price, and have good rep on the audioholics.com forum (to include others):
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones (closed)
> Grado Prestige Series SR-60i Padded Headphones (open)


2nd on the Audio-Technica. I've been listening to these with the iPod almost every night for about 6 months and am very pleased. Comfortable and a nice clean response. Very good bang for your buck and gets lots of good reviews around the net. $150.00 american.

Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones: Electronics

Chuck


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

third for the audio technica..i feel like they are well balanced with a relavitely flat eq response...great for around 100 bucks. i liked the denon d2000s as well although they are definitely on the brighter side, but the clarity and musical seperation is unmatched..at that price point


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

chad said:


> I think that instead of plunking down the money on what some car sound douchebags recommend you should go with what sounds good to you and actually enjoy them.


Chad, no need to be so hard on yourself

I'd love to go out and audition some-however I work 6days a week and dragging the missus into town to audition the paltry range of headphones available to me would give me a very narrow view of what is available and ruin whatever plans she has for us!



abusiveDAD said:


> i have the Grado SR80i, and love them and you can find'em under $100
> nothing but good things about Grado SR60i and you can find'em under $70
> 
> http://hw.libsyn.com/p/9/4/9/94939c...25016421&hwt=4a9cca6831b297f1cc2711cfbd0acf7c
> ...





myhikingboots said:


> 2nd on the Audio-Technica. I've been listening to these with the iPod almost every night for about 6 months and am very pleased. Comfortable and a nice clean response. Very good bang for your buck and gets lots of good reviews around the net. $150.00 american.
> 
> Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones: Electronics
> 
> Chuck





jp_over said:


> I own both of these and they are very accurate, not too high on price, and have good rep on the audioholics.com forum (to include others):
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones (closed)
> Grado Prestige Series SR-60i Padded Headphones (open)


Looks like the Grado's and Audio-technica are getting some strong support-I'll check them out.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not going to copy and paste the whole review section but I agree that for new headphones <$100 you cant beat the Grado's. Grado Prestige Series SR80i Headphones
Great value for a listener who knows what he likes.

Here is a stolen Review from head Fi ( NOT my review) 

Reviewed by RudeWolf
Pros: Mighty attack, juicy mids, unsibbilant highs. No need for amping.
Cons: Could get uncomfortable, listening to loud recordings is punished by harshness.
As someone already had stated- the Grado SR80i gets left in the shadow of its less costly sibling- the SR60i. For me the choice was quite easy- I had a hundred bucks to burn for my first serious headphone, so SR80i was the best thing that I got in my sights. I had heard that the SR60i is a great performer and the SR80i should be all that plus more- the choice was easy.

First thing that I liked about them even before listening was the cable- it was nice and thick about the same diameter as a normal AC cable. When I looked at the grills it was apparent that if needed the resoldering should be a breeze. The 1/4 to 1/8 adapter is the most solid I've ever seen- when plugged on it seems like a natural extension to the plug. Other than the wire build quality seems sufficiently well, construction is light so these headphones won't break if dropped. Just try not to step on them. When reading about the Prestige Series Grados one thing did upset me- many people complained about the comfort. For my average sized head the clamping isn't too much though sometimes after longer (4+ hour) listening sessions my pinnae seem to press through the stock foam pads. But after a little rest it's all good again. I don't have very thick hair but the metal band pressing on top of my head was never a problem.

Now about the sound. First of all these headphones do benefit from burn in for about 50-100 hours. When listening for the first time my jaw positively fell in my lap but now I'm confident to say that at first they sounded a bit thin and harsh. After the burn-in they get a bit more gentle and the bass blooms too a little. Bass wise they are a little too tame though you can hear the stated 20Hz low end and it will be more than enough to get that great PRAT for rock and jazz. One thing you must keep in mind when feeding these phones- as higher end headphones sound terrible when not properly amped, these sound terrible when fed with the wrong records. The SR80i absolutely hates the loudness war. If you dare to listen something compressed you WILL feel like in a war! Your teeth will clench and you will tire and think about running to the hills. When I first listened to some of recent pop-rock I felt like fighting. Since then I've listened to just about everything Steve Hoffman has laid his hands and ears on. For some time I thought that from now on I won't be searching music by artists but by audio engineers. But there are many others who aren't sacrificing dynamic range for fast sales. And those are the ones a Grado listener must have. You must keep in mind that Grado is (in)famous for tuning his products to his ear, so in some sense your taste must match to his. The SR80i does not have the wide genre bandwidth of some closed phones or IEM's but when at it's best it sure does not sound like 99$.

The SR80i is a higher fidelity headphone in sense that it does not try to cater everyone. It IS a highly polarising headphone and that is visible to anyone who has read more than a few reviews. If you like to listen to 60's rock, blues, jazz, funk these might be all that you need. The sensation is closest to using a guitar amp for a pillow.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh also here is a great website to browse around and look at various headphones. Best Full Size Headphones - 2011 Gear Guide | HeadRoom Audio


----------



## umadamba (Oct 19, 2009)

Since you say 'reference', if it were me, I would look for the best AKG or Beyerdynamic that I could afford. Maybe a generation or two behind if my budget were really tight. All I can say is I have owned both brands and have not been disappointed with either. Of course I auditioned them beforehand.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

How are the Grado's for comfort? Everything I read praised their sound but people complained they hurt their ears.


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> How are the Grado's for comfort? Everything I read praised their sound but people complained they hurt their ears.


I find they're pretty comfortable; haven't done much listening past an hour or so with them. Of course, you can bend the band as you like to get a custom fit.

I've also heard good things about AKG, but to get the best results a headphone amp is required. Really, an amp wouldn't hurt with the Grado's either (laptop vs AVR makes a big difference when I'm using them - the Marantz AVR simply has a stronger signal).

JP


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

jp_over said:


> I find they're pretty comfortable; haven't done much listening past an hour or so with them. Of course, you can bend the band as you like to get a custom fit.
> 
> I've also heard good things about AKG, but to get the best results a headphone amp is required. Really, an amp wouldn't hurt with the Grado's either (laptop vs AVR makes a big difference when I'm using them - the Marantz AVR simply has a stronger signal).
> 
> JP


I agree 100%,

JDS Labs
During check out type what headphones you own and he will custom 
make it, and check out the FAQ

I love mine and for under $70


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I ended up with one of these, version A, with a Wolfson and an Analog Devices DA module..

ºÍ§Ó­µ响

Picked it up off of ebay.. it will drive a bus.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't like closed back headphones and don't care who I piss off when I listen. I was not fond of the 8.35 GMPs. I like my AKG K240 MkII and German Maestro 435S. The AKG has slightly accentuated bass campared to the GMPs but has slightly better imaging. I think the Maestros are a bit more tonally correct. I enjoy both for different things, but they share more than they differ. I reference them both and would recommend either.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Just found a set of AKG K240 MkII ex-demo, still with full warranty, looks like they're on their way!

EDIT: damn, out of stock


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

in case you're looking for a nice tube amp to power those with...

WA-234 MONO: The World’s First Mono-block Headphone and Speaker Amplifier

I don't know that you could take this on a plane though.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, but just after them to aid tuning-will not use them otherwise-hence the quest for CHEAP with SQ! I have an ipod and an iphone, can't recall the last time I used headphones on either; don't use public transport/walk anywhere, have ipod docks coming out my ears at home and can hook up to the hi-fi if i wanted..

lol-just looked at them-sweet assed amps-but totally uncalled for in my case!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Se7en said:


> in case you're looking for a nice tube amp to power those with...
> 
> WA-234 MONO: The World’s First Mono-block Headphone and Speaker Amplifier
> 
> I don't know that you could take this on a plane though.


**** that, level matching hell demons.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to check out these recommendations soon.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

check out these, I love mine, they have great sound for size/weight/comfort, and you can add an inline mic if you wish, also the ability to replace the cord when you accidently get it caught in a carry on zipper...
Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics

since you said they will be used w/ipod/phone later, these have the ability to give you use beyond only reference listening.


----------



## TheBlindMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but anyone else have any feedback on the Audio-Technica ATH-M50's? Wish i can hear them before purchasing.


----------



## dblover (Oct 31, 2008)

TheBlindMan said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but anyone else have any feedback on the Audio-Technica ATH-M50's? Wish i can hear them before purchasing.


They are not bad at all but personally I loved my Sennheiser HD280 Pro (my other pair are HD650 and my HD800 about to come in the mail hopefully next week!!). They are not bad for $100 at guitar center. They can tend to be bass heavy (they have a bump from 75-120hz) and they are kinda tight feeling (will see what I mean if you try them out). The Audio Technica are not bad but not a fan of them. For $100, you cannot beat the HD280pro. I believe they carry both sets at guitar center and might have a display model you can try out


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I would suggest to take a look at Sennheiser HD558 or HD598. I had good experience with Sennheiser HD555, previous version, very similar. These are known for neutral sound. I get a feeling these line of headphones are as good as it gets before you have to have a dedicated headphone amplifier to take the most advantage, and those are not cheap. The HD555/595 sound just fine plugged into an AV receiver headphone port or PC sound card. If you have an amplifier, the HD600 or HD650 are considered a benchmark hi fi headphones by many.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Linkwitz says the Etymotic ER-4s are a reference set of phones, especially with the inline EQ circuit. But they are about $250 here in the US.


Confirming the ER-4 are fantastic, and not just because Linkwitz says so. I can also confirm their warranty service is excellent; they replaced my pair after the tips cracked at no charge and without any fuss.

Etymotic offers less expensive models as well. Most of their models offer a custom ear mold option for less than about $50 through your local audiologist, which in my opinion, is where the real magic lies.

I bought these in-ear-monitors with the intent of using them while broadcasting from the inside of a night club where I could otherwise not monitor the sound at all using conventional over-the-ear monitors no matter how hard I pressed them against my ears. After getting the custom molds made, I could hear every nuance of the mix and pleasantly enjoy the club atmosphere as-if I were wearing earplugs too, because that is essentially what they become.

Back on topic though, the Sony MDR-V6 are ubiquitous in radio/tv/film for recording because they are inexpensive, _very_ durable, and fairly accurate for the price (used to go for around $65'ish). They are a little bass heavy but the midrange and treble are nice. For an over-the-ear monitor they are hard to beat.

Hope that helps somebody ...


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

My favorite headphones:

Koss PortaPro. These old school phones have been around for many years, came out about the time the original Sony Walkman's came out. They use a Titanium driver that is remarkably good. They are an open ear type and have very good bass response for a small headphone. You can buy them for as little as about $30 bucks, in stores for about $50. as far as I am concerned, these are easily a best buy must have for a low $$ headphone. They are easily driven by an iPod or iPhone.

Grado SR80, easily purchased under $100. A well regarded headphone by most any assessment. They are accurate and have excellent low bass for an open air headphone. The foam they use is a little stiff for some, but can be changed out for a softer foam, just search. Replacement parts are available directly from Grado. This is a small company that is passionate about what they do. Suggest you research their site. You have to spend considerably more to get a better headphone. Good match for iPods and iPhones for serious listening.

Sony MDR-V6. About $90 or less. There is a reason these are a staple item in many recording studios, and many artists prefer them. They strike a great balance between detail and listen-ability. You can use these for quite a while with no fatigue. These are a closed design. These are especially good for monitoring music in the critical midrange. They have become one of my favorites for late night TV and music without disturbing others. 

Etymotic ER-4. Renowned reference-standard accuracy at an affordable price. You will hear detail with these you may never hear otherwise. Some think the bass is thin, but in actuality, its the way pure, undistorted, and accurate bass is supposed to sound, and these will quickly make you aware of how much distortion and coloration we have come to accept in most sound systems. A great reference to use to listen to source material before you tune a car. Etymotic makes professional grade testing equipment for audiologists, ENT's etc. Replacement parts are available, and support is excellent, as others have noted.

One last headphone that is definitely old school, but have a sound of their own that will create a very special listening experience is the Koss Pro 4A. With liquid filled ear pads, they were the original noise cancelling headphone and were used in broadcast studios because you could attach a boom microphone. The liquid filled ear pieces assured there was no leakage to cause feedback with the microphone. One of the top headphones in their time, they can create deep, almost visceral bass. Though not the most accurate headphone, you wont regret listening to your favorite works on these, but they are getting hard to find, having been out of production for some time.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

grado sr80's paired w/ a cmoy-bb (amp) from JDS LABS is a sweet little combo for about $150

jds labs even custom makes them for the headphones that you have


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have SR80i's and they are fantastic. Best $100 I've spent on audio.


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

Old thread, but funny that I ran across it when doing some research on a new set of headphones. What's even funnier is that I'm now looking at the same model that the OP mentioned when he started this one: German Maestro GMP 8.35 D Monitor. This particular headphone comes rated as not only highly accurate, but also very durable (a problem with some of my other headphones over the years with normal use: head band breaking, ear pads wearing out / seams failing).

So how about it "The Baron Groog" - what's your long term update? As of today, my biggest contender is the GMP 8.35 D monitor. I just need to find a retailer in the US that stocks the short cord (mobile) model.

FYI, here's my brief headphone history:

2004-2007: Bose Tri Ports (broken and tossed)
2007-2012: Sennheiser HD280Pro (given away to an audiophile buddy after upgrading to ATH-M50)
2011-present: 
- Audio Technica ATH-M50 (need to do a cable mod; straight cable is too long)
- Grado Prestige SR60 (don’t like the dual cables; could also use a cable mod)
- Audio Technica ATH-ANC7b (waiting on a replacement ear pad kit; has been a problem with both my AT head phones / ear pad fabric/seams failing through normal wear)
- RBH EP1 (currently using; fantastic sound but I don’t like to use in-ear all the time)


----------

